# Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?



## Tisie (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

letzten Sonntag habe ich mir mal ein neues Gewässer angeschaut, in dem nach Auskunft eines Freundes wahre Monster-Döbel ihr Unwesen treiben sollen, die beharrlich die Trockenfliege verweigern. Nun ja, da es sich um einen kleinen, stark verkrauteten Kanal mit etwas Strömung handelt, könnten darin sogar Döbel vorkommen, aber ich vermutete von vornherein Graskarpfen ... diese Vermutung bestätigte sich dann auch - und wie! Ich habe ja schon öfter (vermeintlich) große Graskarpfen gesehen, aber diese U-Boote waren einfach gigantisch und eigentlich viel zu groß für diesen kleinen, flachen Kanal. Mächtige Bugwellen vorsichherschiebend fraßen sie seelenruhig junge Schilftriebe und jede Flossenbewegung verursachte einen mächtigen Strudel an der Oberfläche. Ich war völlig fertig ... :l 

Nun die Frage auf die ich unbedingt eine Antwort benötige: Gibt es Fliegenfischer, die es in einer ähnlichen Situation mit weichen Knien und zittrigen Händen geschafft haben, so eine Big Mama an die Fliege zu bekommen? Ich MUSS das wissen, bitte helft mir (einem armen Verrückten, der nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann |uhoh: )!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Revilo (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hi,

ich hab nirgends gelesen und auch nicht gehört, dass man einen Graser mit einer Fliege fangen könnte.
Probiers mit Boiles.


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Moin
Auch wenn es Puristen jetzt auf's Gemüt schlägt,
probiere mal, ob die Öster Schwimmbrot mögen und dann präsentiere ne Brotfliege.  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## hauki (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Oder versuch´s mal mit der "Algenfliege".

So eine habe ich im Rahmen eines SWAP´s im FFF erhalten.
Schau mal hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/swap9.html
(die Vierte von oben)

TL
/hauki


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Auch wenn es Puristen jetzt auf's Gemüt schlägt,
> probiere mal, ob die Öster Schwimmbrot mögen und *dann präsentiere ne Brotfliege.  *
> 
> ...


  

Wenn du sie fressen gesehen hast(Schilf) dann haue(wenn sie das Brot nicht wollen) ,etwas Günzeug ran(Salat,Lauch...
Viel Glück:m 

PS :ich weiss,is ne blööde frage,aber ich frag trotzdem mal:g 
Wo isn der Kanal?|rolleyes


----------



## Nebelhorn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Warum sollten Graser nicht auch mal auf Fliege beißen. Wäre jedenfalls interessant, das herauszufinden!

Ich persönlich würde allerdings auch eher zu Schwimmbrot greifen. Oder bring eine "Grasfliege" zum Einsatz: Also Gras um den Haken flechten und so eine Art Streamer herstellen. Funktioniert, ist aber etwas mühsam.


----------



## worker_one (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Vor allem mit welcher Ausrüstung willste diesen U-Booten denn zu leibe rücken. Machen ja schon ein bisschen Dampf...|kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hi.

Ich habe mal einen Schwarm Graser mit Berkley Bienenmaden beangelt.
Hat geklappt.

Es war eine Grüne.

Vielleicht spielt die farbe wirklich eine Rolle.
wie groß sind die Burschen denn?


----------



## Tisie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Wow, das ist ja eine beachtliche Resonanz ... vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tips!

Warum ich es mit der Fliege versuchen will? Na weil es wahrscheinlich die zuverlässigste Art ist, diese U-Boote NICHT zu fangen  ... nee, nee, ich stehe eben drauf und habe auch gar nicht das passende Gerät und die Zeit, um da über einen längeren Zeitraum anzufüttern und dann mit Mais oder Boilies zu fischen. Und wenn man Meeräschen mit der Fliege fangen kann, dann muß das doch auch mit Graskarpfen klappen.

Schwimmbrot ist eine Idee, aber daran muß man die Graser auch erst gewöhnen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an meine jugendlichen Versuche mit Schwimmbrot auf Graskarpfen - die waren ERFOLGLOS! Und da es mit der Anfütterei über mehrere Tage/Wochen nichts wird, ist auch das Schwimmbrot keine Alternative.

Die Algenfliege ist ein guter Ansatz, der in meinem Kopf auch schon seit einigen Tagen reift, aber was mir an dieser Stelle fehlt, sind Erfahrungswerte. Also konkret: passende Haken, Größe, Farbe, Anbietetechnik/Führungsweise, ... wer hat das schonmal erfolgreich auf Graskarpfen probiert?

Die Frage nach dem Gerät habe ich mir auch gestellt ... alles unter einer 8er Rute und 0,30er Vorfach ist Kinderkram, wobei das für diese Fische höchstwahrscheinlich immer noch zu schwach ist. Ich hatte auch schon an ein grünes, geflochtenes Vorfach gedacht - unauffällig und stark, aber die Abriebfestigkeit ist nicht so doll. Das beste wäre wohl Stahl zum Zerschneiden der Pflanzen im Drill, aber darauf bekommt man sicher keinen Biss?! Also wieder: Erfahrungswerte müssen her!

Die Größe der Fische, puuhhh, da tue ich mich immer recht schwer. Die beiden größten hatten sicher so um 1m, aber das ist wirklich schwer einzuschätzen. Viel beeindruckender als die Länge war der breite Rücken und die Kraft der Fische.

Und das Gewässer verrate ich nur per PN gegen ähnlich heiße Tips, ich suche z.B. noch Gewässer mit vielen, großen Schleien oder Barschen  ... nur so viel: zwischen A24 und B5 gibt es unzählige solcher Gewässer :q 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Revilo (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man Meer*äschen* mit der Fliege fangen kann, dann muß das doch auch mit Graskarpfen klappen.


Fällt dir da was auf?
Äschen kann man ja mit der Fliege beangeln, aber Karpfen?!


----------



## Tisie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Revilo,



			
				Revilo schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt dir da was auf?
> Äschen kann man ja mit der Fliege beangeln, aber Karpfen?!


Klar fällt mir da was auf, nämlich daß die Meeräsche genausowenig mit der Äsche zu tun hat wie der Graskarpfen mit dem Karpfen 

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß man grundsätzlich jeden Fisch mit der Fliege fangen kann, dessen Nahrung man imitieren und dahin bringen kann, wo der Fisch frißt. Ob der Fisch nun Insekten, Grünzeug oder andere Fische frißt, spielt eigentlich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Für viele Angler ist Fliegenfischen doch nur eine Methode zum Fang von Salmoniden mit der Trockenfliege in schnellfließenden Bächen, dabei ist Fliegenfischen um einiges vielseitiger und interessanter. Und es ist doch viel naheliegender einen fressenden Graskarpfen mit einer Algenfliege zu befischen, als z.B. die Lachse im Fluß zu beackern, die sowieso nur noch Sex im Kopf haben und keine Nahrung mehr zu sich nehmen  

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Karpfen kann man übrigens auch mit der Fliege fangen


----------



## snoekbaars (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Moin Matthias!! #h

Recht hast Du! #6

Ich hatte letztes WE zufällig auch so'n ziemlich ähnliches Erlebnis! |rolleyes
PN kommt gleich!

TL
Ralph


----------



## SB-Canerods (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Matthias,
ich bin ebenfalls hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und fische auf alle Fischarten mit der Fliege. |bla: 
Zu deiner Frage mit den Graskarpfen, ich würde auf keinen Fall unter einer #10 er Rute anfangen, wenn die Fische wirklich stark sind und ich denke das sind sie. Vorfachspitze würde ich dir mind. zu einer 28er, besser 30er oder noch höher raten. So ein Gaskarpfen macht mächtig Dampf, auch die etwas kleineren. Ein Problem ist das viele Kraut im Wasser, wenn er wirklich einmal richtig Gas gibt und drunter schwimmt, sieht´s schlecht aus. Probieren würde ich zuerst eine Brotfliege, dann die Algenfliege. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück!|supergri 
Gruß
Simon


----------



## stephan_81 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@Revilo
klar fängt man karpfen mit ner fliege!


ich würde erst etwas brot einwerfen und beobachten, ob die fische interesse daran zeigen!
ich würde mich bei den fliegen an den fliegen der meeräschenverrückten fliegenfischer orientieren!
hier mal videos zum binden von meeräschenfliegen!
http://www.flywater-production.dk/
nur ne nummer stärkere haken! mit ner 8er rute sollte es schon funktionieren! ich fange im sommer in holland regelmäßig karpfen bis 20 pfund mit ner brotfliege an ner 5er rute!
viel erfolg
gruß
stephan


----------



## Tisie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@Simon: Ich sehe das Problem nicht in der Rute, sondern im Vorfachmaterial und den Pflanzen. Wenn der Graser richtig abgeht, muß man so oder so Schnur geben, ob nun an der 8er oder 10er Rute, aber dazu muß man erstmal einen haken |rolleyes ... hattest Du schonmal das Glück?

@Stephan: Das dänische Meeräschenvideo liegt seit letzter Woche bei mir zu Hause  ... werde mich mal daran orientieren. Und Du fischst mit der 5er Rute auf große Karpfen? Krasse Sache |uhoh: ... ich würde gern mehr darüber erfahren.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flatfischer (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Matthias,

im Buch "Neues Fliegenfischen" von Hermann Klier ist ein Kapitel dem Graskarpfen gewidmet. Als Fliegenmuster hat er ebenfalls grüne Fliegen beschrieben.

Bindematerialien: Körper grünes Dubbing, Schwänzchen aus grünen Biots und ziemlich lange (über das Schwanzende herausragende) Flüge aus grünschimmernder Folie.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

warum es bei grasern unbedingt die fliegenrute sein muß kann ich net verstehen.
also wenn dann irgendwas salatiges dranbinden(also natursachen,keine imitate)
oder schwimmbrot(gefärbt mit lockstoff oder algendran???)) wobei dann die schnur hilft das ding rauszuschlenzen.

aber ganz ehrlich,ich würde mit mais und boilies mitten im kraut in einem loch füttern,da du ja eher kurz fährst würd ich zu mais tendieren,was rein und schauen ob sie es fressen.
wenn ja sind sie schon fast gefangen.
bei kraut das vorfach nicht unter 30er,alles andere ist bei meterfischen fahrlässig,selbst wenns nur 80er sind haben die locker 15-20pfund und sind raketen an der angel.
die erste flucht,können viele bestätigen,ist DER hammer.
ich beangel die viecher öfters mit futterkorb udn fang so auch schleien und karpfen,die graser sind BEIFANG sozusagen.
allerdings haben wir eine freies gewässer und trotzdem sind schon diverse 20er-22er vorfächer beim biß!!!!!! durchgefetzt,trotz offener bremse.
haken nehm einen der nicht aufbiegen kann,ansonsten wird es passieren das sie harte schläge machen.


----------



## Fabio (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Die erwähnte Grasfliege halte ich persönlich( als nichtfliegenangler) als die erfolgversprechendste Köderpräsentation, statt gras würd ichs mit salat oder was ich probieren werde, Sushi-Seetang, der liegt bei mir schon daheim, um mal am Sbirolino getestet zu werden


----------



## Tisie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Flatfischer,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Das Büchlein habe ich auch im Regal ... oder es liegt im Zimmer meiner 2,5-jährigen Tochter, die ist total heiß auf Angelbücher. Letztens haben wir uns gemeinsam die Meeräschen-DVD angeschaut, als plötzlich die Frage kam: "Papa, ist das ein Barsch?" ... da war ich vielleicht stolz, denn das war schon verdammt dicht dran #6 

Schön' Abend noch, Matthias


----------



## Khain75 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

was ich bei der Frage nicht verstehe ist...warum versuchst du es nicht ersteinmal und stellst dann fragen oder eben tips....


Ich bin selbst kein Fliegenfischer nur bei mir im Teich  schnappen die Grasis nach fliegen brot allem...mit fliegen meine ich echte insekten.....weil Bienezucht nebenan  die neben maden und auch richtige bienen und springen auch nach fliegenden


----------



## Mike Kühn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Matthias,

im Fliegenfischer Heft 153 ist ein Beitrag, dort gefangen auf 14er Nymphe.

Gruß  Mike

www.fineflyrods.com


----------



## mario mücke (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

hallo matthias,
ich kann mir denken wo du diese riesen gesehen hast.... habe sie im letzten jahr ende september beim hechtangeln noch gesehen aber nicht direkt ansprechen können.
hatte vor zwei jahren ein ähliches erlebnis an der oder. dort waren riesige marmorkarpfen ca. 5 m vor mir im wasser am abgrasen der wasserlinsen. habe alles mögliche probiert... nischt. habe mir fliegen aus grünem moosgummi gebunden und bin am nächsten wochenende wieder an die oder gefahren aber der spuk war vorbei, keine wasserlinsen, keine marmorkarpfen.
diese grünen moosgummi-fliegen habe ich noch ímmer in meiner dose. irgendwann fangen die einen asiaten, da bin ich mir sicher. sollten wir uns beim nächsten stammtisch mal austauschen.
beste grüße mario
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## gismowolf (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@Tisie
Vor ca.10 Jahren hat ein Anglerkollege in der Ager im Bereich der Mündung in die Traun(Lambach,Oberösterreich)ein Rudel Graskarpfen beim Abweiden von Algen an großen Granitblöcken 
beobachtet und dann mit der Fliegenrute beangelt.Probiert hat er alle in diesem Gewässer gängigen Fliegen und Nymphen.Am dritten Tag hat er dann einen Graser mit 9kg gefangen.Hofinger hat diesen Fisch dann präpariert!Mir hat er dann nach einer Woche erzählt,daß er eine schwere Goldkopfnymphe ein paar Mal durch die Algen gezogen hat und darauf hat er dann gebissen!!
Rute war #8(die benötigten wir damals zum beangeln der  großen Bachforellen mit Koppenstreamern),geflochtenes Nymphenvorfach mit Bleiseele(Roman Moser Länge 150cm) und Monofil(ca.70cm lang) 0,25mm.Kraut ist in diesem Gewässer nicht vorhanden!Drilldauer waren ca.30 Minuten.Es gibt auch heute dort noch Graskarpfen.Vor 10 Tagen schwamm einer 
langsam 2-3m vor meinen Watstiefeln flußaufwärts.Mir blieb fast das Herz stehen,geschätzte Länge ca.130cm!!


----------



## Tisie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo,



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich bei der Frage nicht verstehe ist...warum versuchst du es nicht ersteinmal und stellst dann fragen oder eben tips....


was gibt es denn daran nicht zu verstehen? Für mich ist es ganz normal, daß ich mich erstmal informiere und dann bestmöglich vorbereitet angreife.

Ich werde mir heute abend mal ein paar Algenfliegen binden und es am Wochenende versuchen.

@Mario: Nein, es ist nicht unser beliebtes Hechtgewässer, obwohl ich dort auch schon Graskarpfen gesehen habe. Allerdings waren die nicht sooo groß  ... beim nächsten Stammtisch dann mehr.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Juletrae (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Ich hatte mal als Beifang nen 15 Pfd. Graser auf nen kleinen gelben Wooly Bugger, Hakengröße: 8.
Rute ausgelegt für Schnurklasse 5, 18er FC Vorfach.#6


----------



## Clouserfan (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Ihr Fliegenfischer!
Also die Fliegenvarianten sind korrekt und einen Versuch wert.
Ich habe letztens einen Schuppi von 89 cm und 25,6 Pfd. an einer Aftma6 Rute ausgedrillt. Dauert bei solchen Größen etwas, aber funktioniert bestens. Das Vorfach war nicht stärker als 22, das reicht auch, weil Rute und Schnur alles puffern. Der Riese hat mir auch max 10 m Backing abgezogen. Mehr nicht! Weil die Schnur wie ein Bungieseil funktioniert. 
Der letzte Graser war ehr klein dagegen. Mit der selben Rute 10 min Drill und er war fertig.
Petri.


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo,

ich habe es Samstag mit verschiedenen Fliegenmustern in den unterschiedlichsten Grüntönen probiert, aber es hat - natürlich - nicht funktioniert. Ausschlaggebend dafür waren meiner Meinung nach drei Punkte:

1) Die Fische sind wirklich extrem scheu. Da genügt eine unbedachte Hangbewegung oder der Ruck beim Lösen der Fliege aus dem Kraut und schon sind die Jungs weg.

2) Die Fische haben nicht gefressen, sondern sind eher so gemütlich und ohne konkretes Ziel rumgeschwommen. Interessant fand ich aber, daß sie anscheinend einen festen Standplatz haben (eine überhängende Weide), an den sie sich immer wieder zurückziehen.

3) Die Fliege muß genau in der richtigen Tiefe schwimmen. Ideal wäre, wenn sie 10-20cm unter der Oberfläche schwebt, ohne weiter abzusinken.

Ich bleibe am Ball ... 



			
				Clouserfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letztens einen Schuppi von 89 cm und 25,6 Pfd. an einer Aftma6 Rute ausgedrillt. Dauert bei solchen Größen etwas, aber funktioniert bestens. Das Vorfach war nicht stärker als 22, das reicht auch, weil Rute und Schnur alles puffern.


Gibt es an dem entsprechenden Gewässer Hindernisse? Ich verwende 0,22er zum Döbelfischen in stark verkrauteten Gewässern und kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dieses Vorfach beim Drill eines (Gras-)Karpfens auch nur die erste Flucht übersteht, wenn der Fisch mit richtig Speed durchs Kraut und durch die Seerosen schießt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Laggo (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Gibt es an dem entsprechenden Gewässer Hindernisse? Ich verwende 0,22er zum Döbelfischen in stark verkrauteten Gewässern und kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dieses Vorfach beim Drill eines (Gras-)Karpfens auch nur die erste Flucht übersteht, wenn der Fisch mit richtig Speed durchs Kraut und durch die Seerosen schießt.
> ...



Moin Matthias,

Über die erste Flucht würde ich mir nicht so die Gedanken machen die läuft normalerweise recht ruhig!
Aber kurz vor der vermeintlichen Landung mußt Du höllisch aufpassen, sobald die Jungs Dich oder einen Kescher sehen, gehen die noch mal ab wie ne Dampflock und das nicht nur einmal:k 
Ich hatte mal das vergnügen ein paar Graser zwecks Umsetzung fangen zu dürfen, einer der 4 hat mir im Moment der Landung sogar mein 30ger Vorfach gesprengt(Da hab ich aber auch n bischen gepennt)
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei deinen nächsten Versuchen und halt uns auf dem laufendem!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Laggo,

vielen Dank für die Drill-Hinweise! Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch irgendwann die Gelegenheit, mich daran erinnern zu müssen |rolleyes 

Ich werde es immer mal wieder probieren, so ganz sporadisch und ohne Erfolgsdruck ... ich glaube dann sind die Chancen am größten 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## t.z. (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hi,

ich kann nur aus zweiter Hand berichten. Ein guter Freund von mir aus Reno (Eric bei Sexyloops) fischt mit der Fliege auf Karpfen. Er verwndet Wolly Bugger in olive. Er lässt die Fliege bis auf den Boden sinken und zupft sie dann leicht an wenn sicher Karpfen nähert. Scheint sehr gut zu gehen. Er ist einer von vielen dort in USA die Karpfen mit der Fliege fangen.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

moin matthias,

ichweiß von leuten, die bei uns in der ruhr gigantische marmorkarpfen mit der fliege gefangen haben - sollte auch mit grasern klappen.

je nach gewässer siehst du da mit ner 8er rute allerdings ganz schnell alt aus. wenn ein fisch jenseits der 20 lbs. marke richtung schilf, seerose oder was weiß ich für unterstände flüchtet, dann musst du ihn mit der rute halten können. mit ner #8: no chance!

trotzdem: viel erfolg und berichte mal.

beste grüße!


----------



## rudlinger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Fliegenfischer, die es in einer ähnlichen Situation mit weichen Knien und zittrigen Händen geschafft haben, so eine Big Mama an die Fliege zu bekommen?


Hallöle,
also wir haben schon Graskarpfen mit der Fliege gefangen. Nimm ein leicht sinkendes Modell Grösse ca 14 und wirf bei leichtem Wind, das ist beste Bedingung, den Grasern vors Maul. Klappt prima und die nehmen das auch. Wir haben hier in Leipzig den Elster-Saale-Kanal wo grosse Karpfen schwimmen und es klappt sehr gut. Zur Pappelblüte, kannst mal ein weisses Modell probieren, da die Graser dies mit Vorliebe futtern.
Mein Kumpel Volker hat sein Graserprojekt beschrieben. 
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/vengelm0.html
@Rest
Ich versteh nicht, wie man sowas verurteilen kann. Ist doch jedem seine Sache mit was man angelt. Mir ist durch Zufall mal nen Spiegler an die Fliege gegangen, seitdem versuche ich gezielt Karpfen mit Fliege zu fangen und es FUNZT


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Rudi,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips und die aufmunternden Worte!

Von der Vorliebe für Pappelblüten/-blätter hat mir schonmal ein Vereinskollege berichtet, das ist schon ulkig irgendwie |kopfkrat 

Der Bericht und die Bilder von Volker sind super und die Drillzeit von 1h und 53min einfach unglaublich.

Eine Frage noch zur Hakengröße ... mir erscheint Größe 14 für so große Fische etwas klein. Erfordern die von Euch verwendeten Fliegenmuster (welche?) so kleine Haken? Welches Modell/Hersteller verwendet Ihr? Verwendet Ihr auch beim gezielten Angeln auf Graskarpfen 0,18er Vorfach?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## rudlinger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@Tisie
Jo das Vorfach sollte nicht stärker als 0,18 er sein, sonst ist die Fliege zu steif, wenn Du weisst was ich meine. Ich binde meine Fliegen alle selbst, verwende Gamakatsu und für diese Art von Projekten Hakengrösse 14. Als Vergleichsnymphe schau Dir die Pheasant Tail an. Sowas in der Art. Sicherlich wirst Du nicht jeden Karpfen haken, aber das geht schon.
Das mit den Pappeln ist ganz logisch. In der Wolle sind die Samen und die haben eine Nährkraft |muahah: Deshalb fressen die das. 

PS.: Probier und Du wirst Erfolg haben, sei allerdings vorsichtig, nach dem Biss gehen die ab wie ne V1  Deshalb auch mind. 40 - 120 min Drillzeit einplanen


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Rudi,

bez. Fliege und Vorfachstärke weiß ich was Du meinst   ... ich mache deshalb bei Nymphen und Streamern so einen abgewandelten Rapala-Knoten. Da baumelt die Fliege locker in einer kleinen Schlaufe und hat so mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Trotzdem erscheint mir ein 0,18er Vorfach zu dünn zu sein, worauf ja auch die lange Drillzeit hinweist. Hindernisse gibt es in dem Gewässer sicher nicht, oder?!

Interessant finde ich Deine Fliegenempfehlung ... Du fängst regelmäßig Graskarpfen auf eine 14er Pheasant Tail? Bisher dachte ich immer, daß Graskarpfen reine Vegetarier sind und keine Insekten fressen.

Welches Hakenmodell verwendest Du denn von Gamaktasu? Ich nehme gerne den F11, allerdings neigt der bei zu viel Druck zum Aufbiegen. Hast Du Erfahrungen mit dem  F11-2SH? Der soll ja kräftiger sein und mit kürzerem Schenkel ... momentan teste ich verschiedene Tiemco-Haken als Alternative für die "schweren Fälle" |uhoh: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## rudlinger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@ts
ich schau mal nach. Die genaue Bezeichnung habe ich jetzt nich im Kopfe 
Warum die diese Nymphe nehmen, ich hab die noch nicht gefragt *lol
Ne mal im Ernst, es klappt ganz gut und die PT ohne Beschwehrung sinkt ganz langsam. Vielleicht ist es bei denen Neugier?
Ich hatte es mal mit 0,25 er probiert und da gehen die nicht mehr ran  In enserem Kanal ist eigentlich nur Wasserpflanzen das Problem, allerdings bei leicht gestraffter Leine machen die sich selber wieder los. Man muss nur Geduld haben, dann geht alles


----------



## Tisie (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

So, ein weiterer erfolgloser Versuch liegt hinter mir #d ... anbei mal ein Bild von einem der "kleineren" Graskarpfen |uhoh: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ocrem (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

keine angst wird schon noch#6


----------



## lenzens1 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Matthias,

ich denke eine #8 Fliegenrute ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Man muss bedenken, umso hoeher die Schnurklasse, desto schwerer die Schnur. Soll heissen, um einigermassen vorsichtig praesentieren zu koennen, stellt die Rutenklasse 8 die Obergrenze dar. 18er Vorfach halte ich persoenlich fuer ein wenig zu duenn. Kannst ja Flou Carbon benutzen, aber in erster Linie wird es bei dieser Fischerei auf die Praesentation ankommen. Wie schon ein Kollege berichtete, sind die besten Bedingungen bei leitem Wind, da die Schnur beim Aufsetzen nicht eine allzu hohe Scheuchwirkung hat. Fisch immer von hinten anwerfen und wenn es die Umgebung zulaesst, setzte die Fliege so weit wie moeglich vor dem Fisch ab. Fliegenvorschlaege hast Du ja schon genug gehoert, mein Favorit: kleiner schwarzer Wolly Bugger mit ein wenig Flash.

Viel Erfolg

Daniel


----------



## Tisie (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Daniel,



			
				lenzens1 schrieb:
			
		

> Fliegenvorschlaege hast Du ja schon genug gehoert, mein Favorit: kleiner schwarzer Wolly Bugger mit ein wenig Flash.


hattest Du damit schon Erfolg auf Graskarpfen? Erzähl mal ... wann, wie, wo?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## lenzens1 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo,

auf Graskarpfen leider noch nicht, da in meinen Gewaessern keine vorhanden sind, aber schon einige Spiegelkarpfen bis zu 15 Pfund und Schuppenkarpfen. Ich hab sogar, ich denke aus Zufall, eine Schleie so gefangen. Vorraussetzung, die Fische zeigen sich.
Weiterhin viel Glueck!

Daniel


----------



## Leif-Jesper (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				lenzens1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf Graskarpfen leider noch nicht, da in meinen Gewaessern keine vorhanden sind, aber schon einige Spiegelkarpfen bis zu 15 Pfund und Schuppenkarpfen. Ich hab sogar, ich denke aus Zufall, eine Schleie so gefangen. Vorraussetzung, die Fische zeigen sich.
> Weiterhin viel Glueck!
> ...


 
|wavey: 
Zu welcher Jahreszeit (am besten Monat) haste denn gefischt?
Ich hab da so eine Vorahnung...


----------



## lenzens1 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo, immer in den Sommermonaten,
wenn es warm genug war und wenn sich die Fische an der Oberflaeche gezeigt haben/.

Gruesse


----------



## Leif-Jesper (1. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



			
				lenzens1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, immer in den Sommermonaten,
> wenn es warm genug war und wenn sich die Fische an der Oberflaeche gezeigt haben/.
> 
> Gruesse


 
Also, dann könnte es doch sein, dass diese Friedfische gegen Lehrbücher zu Fleischfressern geworden sind und Kaulquappen gefressen haben.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Clouserfan (2. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Boardies!
Also es gibt auch eine Lehrbuchmeinung über fischfressende Friedfische.Diese fressen nach meinen Beobachtungen auch besonders gerne kleine Brutfischchen und das besonders jetzt!
Klareres Wasser und unruhig ziehende Karpfenschwärme sind das beste Zeichen. Habe am Freitag wiedermal Zander fangen wollen, und was hat sich meinen 5cm-Shad geschnappt? Ein Karpfen! Und dieses passiert schon seit Jahren und nicht nur mir.
Im Lehrbuch steht meiner Meinung nach nicht, daß Friedfische Vegetarier sind. Und gute Köder wie Wurm und Made sind tier. Eiweiß.
Grüße aus Weimar.


----------



## rudlinger (2. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@clouser
Bedingt! Grasskarpfen fressen wirklich nur Kraut, Karpfen schon eher mal was tierisches. Ist aber auch egal, Hauptsache solch ein Fischlein auf Fliege.
PS.: War am Samstag an der ILM in Weimar, Karpfen auf Nymphe erwischt. Ich habs aber auch drauf angelegt. Fangort Goethe Park


----------



## dreampike (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Matthias, 

in unserem Baggersee gibt es sehr viele Gras- und Marmorkarpfen (leider, Krautfelder und sonstige Wasserpflanzen gibt es nicht mehr), die bei Wind die von den Bäumen gewehten Blätter und Blütenteile fressen. Dabei gelang es mir einmal, einen der Graserer mit einer Trockenfliege zum Anbiß zu überreden. Das war ein grauer Palmer in # 12, 0,22er Vorfach. Nach dem Anhieb folgte der schiere Wahnsinn. Nicht nur der gehakte Fisch, das ganze Rudel schoß blitzartig davon, das Wasser explodierte förmlich. Mein Fisch raste mit Urgewalt und einem irren Tempo mehr als 150m in die gegenüberliegende Ecke des Baggersees, da war ich froh über mein Bonefish-Backing von mehr als 250 m. Dann war Pumpen angesagt, Puuuuumpen und noch mal Pumpen. Dann lag er vor mir mit mehr als 100cm schon ein beachtlicher Bursche, war aber völlig fertig und ließ sich bereitwillig die Fliege entfernen. Eine solche Sternstunde habe ich seither nicht mehr erlebt. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Kollegen jährlich bis zu 80 Graser aus dem Wasser holen und deren Fleisch ausdrücklich schätzen. Eine Besonderheit gibt es noch, obwohl kein Besatz mehr stattfindet, werden in den letzten Jahren deutlich kleinere Graskarpfen von unter 50 cm gefangen. Wenn da kein heimlicher Besatz stattfindet, dann produzieren die wohl Nachwuchs. Na, bei den Sommertemperaturen bei uns könnte da was dran sein. Die Marmorkarpfen übrigens zeigten sich völlig unfangbar. Vom Belly aus war ich schon mitten drin und habe denen alles mögliche direkt vors Maul gehalten (vielleicht saugt ja einer die Fliege aus Versehen ein?!?), aber nix ging. Auch die Naturköderfraktion ging da bisher leer aus.
Viel Erfolg bei deinen Bemühungen wünscht dir
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Moin,

ich kann dir nur dieses Buch empfehlen :
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3275013386/ref=sr_11_1/028-6878288-4306968?ie=UTF8

Da sind alle Muster auf Graskarpen, Karpfen und sonstige Cypriniden drinnen. Auch die Gerätezusammenstellung ist dort gut beschrieben. Gibs ab 7 Euronen.


----------



## Tisie (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Wolfgang (der dreampike aus dem FliFi-Forum?),

vielen Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht! Von Blätter-fressenden Graskarpfen hat ein Vereinskollege von mir auch schonmal berichtet. Es handelte sich dabei um einen kleinen, mit Pappeln bestandenen Kanal. Er war dann ebenfalls mit einer Trockenfliege (ich glaube grüner Palmer) erfolgreich und hatte ein ähnlich aufregendes Drillerlebnis wie Du. Ein an der Oberfläche fressender Fisch ist für uns Fliegenfischer ja optimal ... na vielleicht pflanze ich ja mal ein paar Pappeln?! 

Mit den Mamorkarpfen hat Mario (s.o.) ja ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht (unfangbar) ...

Das mit den kleinen Graskarpfen in Deinem Baggersee ist wirklich interessant. Eine kurze Google-Suche zur Fortpflanzung der Graskarpfen ergab keine konkreten Informationen. Einerseits wird gesagt, daß der Graskarpfen sich bei uns gar nicht vermehrt, andererseits soll er zum Laichen in kiesige Abschnitte aufsteigen. Angaben zum Zeitpunkt des Laichens und der nötigen Wassertemperatur sowie den Überlebenschancen der Brute über den Winter habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Vielleicht kann hier ja jemand etwas dazu sagen?!

Ansonsten gibt es nichts neues von der Graskarpfenfront zu berichten. Die kleinen brandenburger Kanäle sind seit einigen Wochen fast vollständig zugewachsen und es sind teilweise mehr Wasserpflanzen als Wasser zu sehen. An einigen Strecken wurde aber schon gekrautet, so daß ich es demnächst nochmal probieren werde.

@Rainer: Vielen Dank für den Buchtip, das steht bereits in meinem Regal 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Clouserfan (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Leute! Wieder so ein Fantom das unfangbar ist? Da ich es nicht selbst erlebte rede oder besser schreibe ich heute nur von höhren und sagen. Die glücklichen Marmorkarpfenbezwinger haben die Fische ausnahmslos bei nacht auf Spinner gefangen.
Klingt komisch, ist es auch. Es gibt bei uns im Verein 5 Angler denen dies passierte. Einem an zwei Abenden hintereinander je einen über nen Meter. Die können sowohl Bilder vorweisen alsauch kriegen die sich bei dem Thema nicht mehr ein.
Viel Spass bem Tüffteln und Angeln . Gruß aus Weimar


----------



## Tisie (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Clouserfan,



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Die können sowohl Bilder vorweisen alsauch kriegen die sich bei dem Thema nicht mehr ein.


das ist ja auch zu verständlich  ... die Frage ist nur, ob die Fische regulär (im Maul) oder von außen gehakt wurden?

Man liest ja öfter von Silber- und Mamorkarpfenfängen auf Spinnköder, aber meistens wird es wohl so ablaufen, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## rudlinger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Clouserfan,
> das ist ja auch zu verständlich  ... die Frage ist nur, ob die Fische regulär (im Maul) oder von außen gehakt wurden?
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


Bei einem Fisch der sich ausnahmslos von Algen, mir ist es nicht anders bekannt, ernährt kann es nur so sein. Ich halte vom gezielten "angeln" auf Marmorkarpfen, wenn man solche "Angellei" nennen kann überhaupt nichts. Selber erlebt am Auensee in Leipzig. Riesen Drilling am Blei und der wollte mir erzählen, die Marmorkarpfen beissen drauf. Und dann noch mit Fangfotos sich feiern lassen. Na da kommt mir nur das :v
*Sorry musst ich mal ablassen will aber keinem was unterstellen.*
So habs nochmal fett gemarkert! OKAY REICHT NICHT NOCHMAL GROSS; FETT UND ROT


----------



## Clouserfan (9. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Also, nochmal für Schlaue! Bei uns Anglern zählt ein Fang nur als regulärer Fang wenn der Fisch mit 10er Drilling im rechten auge gehakt wurde. Und wenn es noch so komisch klingt die Angler sind auch ohne RM-Faktor glaubwürdig! Für Anfälle die ich Rückwärtsfrühstücken nenne ist nicht das Angelboard gefragt. Und aufpassen bei solchen überdrehten Sachen gibts meist nen Kloberger eingesprungen mit Doppelter Schraube.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Die glücklichen Marmorkarpfenbezwinger haben die Fische ausnahmslos bei nacht auf Spinner gefangen.


 
|wavey: 
So weit ich weiß, sind Marmorkarpfen auch ziemlich andere Fische als Graskarpfen und verschlucken auch gern mal das ein oder andere Fischchen.
Oder irre ich mich;+


----------



## Kurzer (10. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Also, nochmal für Schlaue! Bei uns Anglern zählt ein Fang nur als regulärer Fang wenn der Fisch mit 10er Drilling im rechten auge gehakt wurde. Und wenn es noch so komisch klingt die Angler sind auch ohne RM-Faktor glaubwürdig! Für Anfälle die ich Rückwärtsfrühstücken nenne ist nicht das Angelboard gefragt. Und aufpassen bei solchen überdrehten Sachen gibts meist nen Kloberger eingesprungen mit Doppelter Schraube.


 

Kannst Du das noch mal auf deutsch schreiben? Sorry, aber ich werde aus diesem Text ganz und gar nicht schlau.


----------



## Clouserfan (11. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@Kurzer: Das verstehen die betreffenden Personen schon. Mußt nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Also wir haben einen Ehrenkodex, der da lautet gerissene Fische, die nicht arg verletzt sind werden generell zurückgesetzt und nicht als Fang im Sinne von geangelt gewertet. Sollte einer so verletzt sein, das er mitgenommen wird, wird er zwar ins Fangbuch eingetragen, ist für uns aber trotzdem kein Fang.
@Leif-Jesper: Ich weiß, das Marmorkarpfen und Armurkarpfen zweierlei sind. Und vor mir hat ein Herr Zeiske in einem seiner vielen Büchern erwähnt, dass der Marmorkarpfen sich nicht ausschließlich von Pflanzen ernährt. Und der hat das auch nur von den Russen wo beide Fischarten herkommen. Das Buch ist von 1975. die ersten Aklimatisierungsversuche in der DDR waren 1965.


----------



## rudlinger (11. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

@clouser
Ne versteh ich auch nicht und vielleicht mal alles lesen und in Deutsch oder Englisch antworten.
Ich greif niemanden an und erwarte auch eine normale Antwort. So einfach ist das.
Im übrigen Beileid zur Ilm, da hat der schwarze Vogel aber alles gegeben. Ich war kürzlich dort


----------



## dashboard (13. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

kannst du mir des irgendwie per   email oder so schicken?   ich mein das meeräschenvideo? würde des gehen?  ich bin auch sehr interessiert ^^


----------



## Tisie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo,



dashboard schrieb:


> kannst du mir des irgendwie per   email oder so schicken?   ich mein das meeräschenvideo? würde des gehen?  ich bin auch sehr interessiert ^^


falls Du mich meinst ... nein, das kann und will ich nicht. Aber schau mal hier, da kannst Du die DVD bestellen, Trailer anschauen, usw. :m 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## deer1312 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*



Khain75 schrieb:


> was ich bei der Frage nicht verstehe ist...warum versuchst du es nicht ersteinmal und stellst dann fragen oder eben tips....
> Ich bin selbst kein Fliegenfischer nur bei mir im Teich  schnappen die Grasis nach fliegen brot allem...mit fliegen meine ich echte insekten.....weil Bienezucht nebenan  die neben maden und auch richtige bienen und springen auch nach fliegenden


Ich habe auch schon Schuppies und Graser gefangen und das mit der Fliege. Ich habe einfach eine gelb - schwarze Feder eines Perlhuhns um einen Nymphenhaken gebunden (trockenfliegenart) da die Grannen aber nicht steif genug sind, geht die Fliege unter und läuft Streamer ähnlich. Vorsichtig über Grund gezupft hatte ich dann schöne Bisse. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich in dem See in dem ich fische sehen kann, ob ein Fich hinter dem Köder her geht oder nicht. (Teilweise Sichtweiten bis zu 8m) und nach langem Ausprobieren hatte ich wahrscheinlich endlich das richtige Muster für die U-Boote gefunden. Dieses Jahr war der schwerste 12,5 kg.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Hallo Deer1312,



deer1312 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Schuppies und Graser gefangen und das mit der Fliege. Ich habe einfach eine gelb - schwarze Feder eines Perlhuhns um einen Nymphenhaken gebunden (trockenfliegenart) da die Grannen aber nicht steif genug sind, geht die Fliege unter und läuft Streamer ähnlich. Vorsichtig über Grund gezupft hatte ich dann schöne Bisse. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich in dem See in dem ich fische sehen kann, ob ein Fich hinter dem Köder her geht oder nicht. (Teilweise Sichtweiten bis zu 8m) und nach langem Ausprobieren hatte ich wahrscheinlich endlich das richtige Muster für die U-Boote gefunden. Dieses Jahr war der schwerste 12,5 kg.


wow #r 

So einen klaren See hätte ich auch gerne in der Nähe. Mit welchem Gerät fischst Du auf die Brummer?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## deer1312 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen mit der Fliege?*

Ja hi Tisie!
Da ich ja noch ein relativer Anfänger bin und ich die U-Boote wie gesagt sehen konnte, habe ich erstmal mit ner #8/9 angefangen und nem 30er Fluo-Carbon (Die Fische haben kaum Befischungsdruck). Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen immer feiner zu werden, bis es nicht mehr geht. Da ich neuerdings ausschließlich mit Schonhaken fische, hoffe ich, dass der Fisch diesen bei einem evtl. Abriss schneller loswerden kann.
Falls ich hier irgendwie Mist schreibe oder einer von Euch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, so teilt mir diese mit. Bin wie gesagt ein relativer Anfänger.#h


----------

